# Bringing pets from the UK to Dubai



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am more then likely moving to Dubai for a teaching job starting in September and I am considering what to with my two beloved cats. Has any body moved to Dubai and brought their cats (pets) with them and if so how simple was the process and also the big question .... How much did it cost? And then finally if I did bring them what our pet services like e.g vets? Catteries? 

Thanks for any information you can give me 😊


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.dkc.ae/docs/Relocating_Pets_into_the_UAE.pdf


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are companies who do relocation for you -www.dkc.ae - lots of info on their site. I worked for dkc (Dubai Kennels and Catteries) - they are great service for relocating but I would not recommend them as a cattery Or you can do it yourself. There are posts on here already about that. It is expensive.
Pets are big business. Loads of vets, pet shops etc. Many vets have catteries as well or there are petsitting services. 
Google Dubai Vets/Petshops/Catteries/Petsitting and you will see how many come up.


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for this information - its really useful! Really want to move to Dubai but the sticking point has been the cats so this really sets my mind at ease ..... my family laugh at me that I'll jet off and leave them but i have to take the cats with me!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If the school is providing your accommodation make sure it is not in a building with a no pets policy.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We're in the process of moving to Dubai with 2 cats. We're using PetAir UK to do the whole thing. Including pick up from us and drop off to us in Dubai. All paperwork etc etc. We've also got them staying with them for a week before they fly them. Cost is just over £2k for both cats. 

You can do it a lot cheaper, just depends how lazy you are 

PetAir UK have been easy to deal with and very helpful. Their website has loads of info. Good luck...


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks this is really useful as there are lots of companies so some recommendations of tried and tested companies is great. I just need to know that the ladies will get here safely with as little trauma as possible 🐱


----------



## ph83 (Mar 5, 2012)

wandabug said:


> If the school is providing your accommodation make sure it is not in a building with a no pets policy.


Hi- I take it it's the building rather than the apartment that has a pets / no pets policy then? Is this something all estate agents would know?

Thanks


----------

